# Short Story - Long Ash



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Needed something to do while I was putting together my artwork Web site, so I decided an Arturo Fuente Short Story Maduro was in order. This is about 40 min. in. Of course as soon as I took the photo, I dropped ash.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Of course as soon as I took the photo, I dropped ash.


At least it works the right way for you. As soon as I grab my camera it drops... Everytime.

Looks good though. Time to go smoke.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing the cool experience.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

tasty looking cigar. the ash always falls off right after I take the picture or right as I'm fumbling for my camera


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice pic.... 

So is the website running?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice!

My luck it would have fallen into my lap way before 40minutes!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I smoked one of those the other day and the ash didn't fall off until around 1 inch left. Of course i was outside with my dogs and no phone so nobody will believe it! You only need to ash a Short Story one time in my experience however.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i have a couple SS's im anxious to smoke! i always go to my longer smokes though since i dont really smoke if im in a hurry.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

haha long ash stories sound like fish stories... "shoulda seen the one that got away" 
Nice pic!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That is one sweet little smoke isn't it Neal? - I love those things!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great pic, Neal! Short Stories have always delivered tremendously long ash experiences for me, as well.

I thought everyone already knew that the number one cause of spontaneous ash plop as cameras. :ask:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Great pic, Neal! Short Stories have always delivered tremendously long ash experiences for me, as well.
> 
> I thought everyone already knew that the number one cause of spontaneous ash plop as cameras. :ask:


LOL - how true, how true - LOL


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That is one sweet little smoke isn't it Neal? - I love those things!!


It is indeed, brother, it is indeed.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Great pic, Neal! Short Stories have always delivered tremendously long ash experiences for me, as well.
> 
> I thought everyone already knew that the number one cause of spontaneous ash plop as cameras. :ask:


Thank you sir!

And yeah, I'm beginning to notice that each time I pull the camera out for an ash pic, the dang things drop! I suppose that's Murphy's law for cigars thing.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ten08 said:


> haha long ash stories sound like fish stories... "shoulda seen the one that got away"
> Nice pic!


I've had a few of those, myself. LOL


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

neil said:


> i have a couple SS's im anxious to smoke! i always go to my longer smokes though since i dont really smoke if im in a hurry.


These are well worth lighting up. As I've let mine rest, they've just gotten better and better.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

penguinshockey said:


> I smoked one of those the other day and the ash didn't fall off until around 1 inch left. Of course i was outside with my dogs and no phone so nobody will believe it! You only need to ash a Short Story one time in my experience however.


I'll have to do an empirical study on the ash consistency of these sticks as I work my way through mine. LOL


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pic Neal. Ya gotta love some nice ash! :thumb:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> Nice!
> 
> My luck it would have fallen into my lap way before 40minutes!


That just gives you a reason to light up another one so that you can try for the super long ash!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Thanks for the pic Neal. Ya gotta love some nice ash! :thumb:


You know it brother.


----------



## zhog79 (Oct 9, 2011)

Does a better cigar ash last longer then a lesser cigar?


----------



## zhog79 (Oct 9, 2011)

Also what kind kind of cigar is that (name, and mild medium ect..)?


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

zhog79 said:


> Does a better cigar ash last longer then a lesser cigar?


a longer ash means a more dense pack of tobacco, as well as a better roll. this is an arturo fuente short story maduro, IMO it is about a medium body smoke.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

neil said:


> a longer ash means a more dense pack of tobacco, as well as a better roll. this is an arturo fuente short story maduro, IMO it is about a medium body smoke.


What Neil said.


----------



## zhog79 (Oct 9, 2011)

neil said:


> a longer ash means a more dense pack of tobacco, as well as a better roll. this is an arturo fuente short story maduro, IMO it is about a medium body smoke.


Great thanks for the information. I have smoked cigars for a while but never knew what i was smoking and now I am getting into it to learn all I can and start a collection.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

zhog79 said:


> Great thanks for the information. I have smoked cigars for a while but never knew what i was smoking and now I am getting into it to learn all I can and start a collection.


The Short Story maduro is kind of hard to find - they only produce them once in a while, and in fairly limited numbers.

The "regular" Short Story - natural wrapper - is pretty easy to find, mild-medium smoke, and very tasty. Well worth a try - very complex for a short smoke.

My personal tradition is to light them with only one standard match - a paper match or a small wooden one like cigar retailers often give away in boxes. :biggrin:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

zhog79 said:


> Does a better cigar ash last longer then a lesser cigar?


While construction and density indeed play a large role in ash, so does smoking pace; moreso actually. The faster (harder) you smoke a cigar the less air space is left inside the burned tobacco (ash) and therefore the more tenaciously it holds together.

I tend to smoke very slowly and so I rarely see an ash of more than a couple inches. Just because an ash plops off unpredictably, isn't necessarily a sign of poor construction.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful pic of one of my faves; thanks for sharing.
:tu


----------

